# Plains All American Pipeline L.P....PAA???



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

Anyone have this stock? I own Keyera Corp and these guys just did a partnership with them. They seem to have great numbers. I'm thinking about adding them to my portfolio. 

Heres the artical about there partnership,
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/ke...ion-of-new-liquids-pipeline-system-2013-04-10


----------

